# Bluewater How To - Trolling pread 101



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

OK, just put up my first substantive post on the blog. Topic is Trolling Spread 101. Please register to follow and leave me some comments here or there about what you think and what other topics you would like covered. Hope you enjoy!

http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/

Sure wish I could edit that typo in the thread name!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

So far so good if ya ask me


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

wow! thanks


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. Hope everyone is having a great Easter. Not exactly an offshore weather weekend though


----------

